

Show HN: Quistic - zavulon
http://www.quistic.com

======
jonlucc
I'm no expert, and I only was able to browse for a couple minutes, but here's
my 2 cents. If I understand correctly, you'd like to charge money for courses
about how to start a business, or do other things that people in their 20s
need. This comes at the same time the entire education model is being flipped
upside-down by free MOOCs. I can tell you are aiming for a higher-class niche
of high-quality content, but in the end, I think this kind of thing will be
unsustainable. Maybe I'm wrong, and there's some verticals that can support
paid content or you can stay better than the free stuff, but it seems like a
longshot. That said, the site looks great!

~~~
zavulon
> If I understand correctly, you'd like to charge money for courses about how
> to start a business, or do other things that people in their 20s need.

Not really. Mostly, it's courses on how to get a better job, how to switch
industries, how to negotiate a better salary - things that people in their
30's and 40's need. That's our target market - professionals who not
necessarily are interested in business or freelancing, mostly in how to get a
better job and be happy at it.

~~~
jonlucc
Oh! I saw a course titled "Make the most of your 20s" at the top of the main
page, and thought it was a slogan.

------
joebo
Typo on the carousel for "Get the guts to start freelancing."

It says the course strats[sic] on Mon, 1/27/2014

~~~
zavulon
Great catch, thanks!! Fixed.

------
harvestmoon
It looks like an interesting idea. 2 things.

1) The design looks a bit off. Needs a bit fine tuning imo. 2) If it hasn't
launched, why does it have such an impressive media bar? I find it hard to
believe The New York Times covered this idea yet.

Good luck.

~~~
zavulon
Thanks for the feedback!

1) Anything in particular that seems off with the design? 2) We've launched
about a month ago, and we did receive some coverage already. but you're right
- not all of this pertains directly to Quistic. The other coverage is for our
CEO, who was doing career coaching before she co-launched this business. That
needs clarification.

~~~
pcx66
The buttons looks a little pale, but I loved the overall design!

------
zavulon
Hi HN. Long-time reader, I rarely post but am very inspired by what I've read
on HN over the years. Please critique the new creation!

~~~
eranation
Price mark is a bit too high IMHO for a recorded course. I would consider 50$
without a blink, but 195$ without even a preview is way too high in my
opinion.

You should have a loss leader free course if you ask me... e.g. same as
codeschool did with try ruby etc.

Also the homepage carousel is confusing, at first I thought this is only for
entrepreneurs / start your own business, but only after digging in I found a
course that might interest a friend (Get Your Dream Job Now)

One last comment, the "Coming Soon Live!" button is also confusing, I didn't
press it as I read it as "this feature is not working, but we put here a
button to let you know it's coming soon" I had to re-read it to understand the
meaning is actually "Upcoming Live Courses"

It's nice to have a site dedicated to career education, I know we have udemy
for that, but it's still nice to have a niche. (coursera / edx / udacity will
teach you anything, but I don't think they are likely to teach you how to
write a resume or actual steps to open an LLC)

Add a video preview or a free course and I think your conversion rates will
soar

Good luck!

~~~
zavulon
Thanks for the feedback, these are all great points!

------
ing33k
looks good, would be better if there's an introduction video in every course

~~~
zavulon
Thanks! We're actually working on that already, recording videos now, should
be live next week :)

------
jonathanjaeger
One of your big blue buttons says: Coming Soon Live!

Not sure if it's just me, but "Coming Live Soon!" sounds more natural.

